# Meanwhile on SV Delos



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

While some of us are watching La Vagabonde make the west to east trip across the Atlantic. Ironically the second most popular You Tube sailing boat S/V Delos is crossing the Atlantic heading west to Antigua and seem to be having a much better time of it. I wonder when they will cross each others longitude positions.

_https://svdelos.com/sailing-travel-blog/wheres-delos/_


----------



## ThereYouAre (Sep 21, 2016)

I just follow their youtube channel so I'm surprised they're heading back west. Would of though that the point of sailing to Europe was to spend some time there as they got used to having a new crew member .


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Interesting. I only follow the Delos YouTube channel, which is still crossing the Atlantic to the East, last Spring. The idea was to join up with Brian and Karen, who left for Sweden to have their baby. I wonder if they are back aboard for the return trip. Seems sort of soon. Baby would be ~4 months old.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

ThereYouAre said:


> I just follow their youtube channel so I'm surprised they're heading back west. Would of though that the point of sailing to Europe was to spend some time there as they got used to having a new crew member .


Yeah me too. I occasionally throw a few bucks their way as the videos help me vicariously get through winter until spring outfitting. Got a thank you email note from Brady saying they were about to leave for the Caribbean about week ago. Did not sound like Brian and Kazza were making the trip.


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

ThereYouAre said:


> I just follow their youtube channel so I'm surprised they're heading back west. Would of though that the point of sailing to Europe was to spend some time there as they got used to having a new crew member .


The plan, as I understand it, was that Karen and Brian left from Florida, Brady and crew were going to do an Atlantic loop back to the Caribbean and Brian, Karen and baby girl would rejoin back in the warm waters in time for the winter cruising season.

So far it looks like that must still be the plan.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Sounds like Peyton Lagoon/Place...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

This is the correct time to be comeing from the Canaries to the Caribbean.

In the next moth there will be between 500 and 1,000 boats heading out from the Canaries.

And ONE going the other way.


No one has a high risk of death on the Canaries to Caribbean trip. A very, very low risk at best.

This is the beginning of the sensible time to do this voyage.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Latest update.

*"Day 7 - 1780 miles until Antigua!
Mon Nov 18 2019

We've been in nice trade wind conditions for days. 2.5 meter swell with 20-25 knots of wind are making for a fast and folly ride. So far we have averaged 6.65 knots. Delos is going well accept the shackle on the main traveler snapped in half. There was a ton of corrosion and I think it had been cracking for some time judging by the rust rings in the stress fracture spots. That's about it! Back to watch&#8230;"*


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Wtf= corrosion on a key shackle and not replaced before failure!!!

Everyone I know walks the deck several times a day looking for chafe, loose fittings and the state of their deck hardware when on passage. Everyone I know doesn’t leave until their boat is in condition to survive passage intact.

I watch no videos. Won’t fund these “free spirits”. I do work and give to local charities in my cruising grounds or to projects that are trying to achieve meaningful goals not self referenced hedonism.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

outbound said:


> Wtf= corrosion on a key shackle and not replaced before failure!!!
> 
> Everyone I know walks the deck several times a day looking for chafe, loose fittings and the state of their deck hardware when on passage. Everyone I know doesn't leave until their boat is in condition to survive passage intact.


Yup, I get the point. However, I've never seen a circumnavigating boat, owned by less than a billionaire look all that Bristol. Perhaps they should have been able to detect this corrosion visually, I haven't seen what they saw. However, something always has some amount of corrosion.



> I watch no videos. Won't fund these "free spirits". I do work and give to local charities in my cruising grounds or to projects that are trying to achieve meaningful goals not self referenced hedonism.


Since you don't watch, you can't really have an understanding of what they're doing, can you. I used to be fairly negative about these vids putting out the tip jar. However, I've come around. Many, especially these larger channels, are producing well made travel documentaries. They aren't all my cup of tea, as I find SLV to be more drama and home kid reality movie now than travel. Many work hard and produce an entertaining product. For certain, they've improved over time and they seem to work full time to do it, which isn't all that hedonistic. No different than any PBS travel show I've ever seen.

I do wonder if it's sustainable. I love that it's displacing the Hollywood studios, though.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Agree to disagree.
Similarly never understood pornography. Never understood the appeal of watching sex when you could be making love.
BTW do watch Steves on rare occasion. Learn something. 
Have had blocks explode, shackle pins fail and miss stuff on the deck walk looking for stuff. Last to claim perfection but if I understood they did see corrosion prior to failure and chose not to replace it. 
Still, no animals are killed and no one gets hurt so if these vids float your boat enjoy... go for it. Personally just don’t get it.
Splash tomorrow. Tired and pissy. Need to actually go sailing and get recentered.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

outbound said:


> Similarly never understood pornography. Never understood the appeal of watching sex when you could be making love.
> BTW do watch Steves on rare occasion. Learn something.


Steve's pornography? Where would I find this. Asking for a friend.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

outbound said:


> Agree to disagree.
> Similarly never understood pornography....


And with framed parchment..

Time to ask for a full pitcher with large umbrella


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Travel show on pbs. Fun to see new places and places I’ve been. Learn stuff.

Wonder if you’ve learned useful stuff watching porno. Seems more fun figuring it out your self.😊


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

They do a good job. I enjoy the videos that I have seen, not watched them all. The latest on solar/Lithium Ion and charging was informative and entertaining. They are out there doing it full time so they get some credit, plus, no one says you have to give, just watch and enjoy or not. They have been out there on the same boat for 10 years documenting, that says something.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

outbound said:


> Agree to disagree.
> Similarly never understood pornography. Never understood the appeal of watching sex when you could be making love.
> BTW do watch Steves on rare occasion. Learn something.
> Have had blocks explode, shackle pins fail and miss stuff on the deck walk looking for stuff. Last to claim perfection but if I understood they did see corrosion prior to failure and chose not to replace it.
> ...


Conflating these travel/sailing vlogs, with porn, certainly displays a bias, Out. Then you say you do watch Rick Steves and learn something. I suspect you don't realize that Rick also has a YouTube channel. Paul and Sheryl Shard, of the decades long Distant Shores TV travel/sailing series have now transitioned to YouTube. The channels I like most are most closely aligned with Distant Shores balance of sailing/boat and travel destinations.

Anyway, I know you're not being critical of those that do enjoy some of these channels. I'm just surprised, with your scientific background, that you'd draw a conclusion, without ever having seen one. I guess I'm having a hard time "agreeing to disagree", if you have no investigative basis for your argument. Like all media, some channels appeal more or less to different people, some episodes are better or worse than others.

Certainly your call if you don't care to try.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

outbound said:


> Similarly never understood pornography.


Please don't denigrate pornography. I have been studying porn!

indeed I read an interesting paper from (female) feminists who criticise porn because it turns mens attention away from women! I shall find a link to it. Its hilarious if it wasn't quite so serious.

But its quite true that, particularly, men don't have the same reliance on women anymore because they can get their satisfaction for free online. The free porn industry covers every legal weird fetish you can't imagine. People with any legal sort of fantasy can be satisfied for free instantly online. They don't have to take their fetish out on their long suffering wife, nor do they have to go into an unsafe real environment to experiment with their desires. A person locked into a successful but sexually impractical marriage might be able to fulfil the missing sex online without ever having to 'come out'.
Further, its been shown, unfortunately, that men suppressed of ever being able to have sex will do anything to get an imitation of it. Far better to have a computer screen showing legal porn than devastating to the life of a child.

Yes, porn is not for everyone. But our society is, on balance, extremely lucky to have it.

Also noteworthy of the countries that are the highest consumers of online porn. Not Americans. Nor Australians (we have kangaroos  ) But countries where men are suppressed in their desires.

Mark


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> ...... Far better to have a computer screen than devastating to the life of a child....


Interesting points, other than this. Presumably there is a child on that computer screen, whose life was devastated.

The porn industry has to be a cacophony of motivations. Some healthy, as you describe. Performers that have chosen a different lifestyle from societal norms, but heavily laced with others who suffer from dependence and mental health issues. It's not easy to sort out the noise.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Had a full Harvard professor who taught me What little neuro ophthalmology I know. He collected antique porn. Some going back hundreds of years. Had dinner at his house. His wife displayed and explained his collection to the folks there. It was truly fascinating. However neither he nor me viewed it in other than a dispassionate way. Guess it depends on how your brain is wired. Love making love. Get little jollies from watching others. Do enjoy viewing the female form but it’s much better in person.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Interesting points, other than this. Presumably there is a child on that computer screen, whose life was devastated.


Im not talking about illegal child porn. Thats not available. I will edit my post to clarify that. I should have been more clear


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

What does porn have to do with sailing vlogs?

Obviously we take in a lot of information usual out eyes. A large component of pleasure is a positive response to visual stimulation. Sentient beings are informed by what they see. So sailing vlogs can and do inform their viewers of what it's like to sail... at least the way, boat, location etc. as portrayed in the vlog. It's a fine way to learn. Read about... see pics.. and now see video! 

Porn can be informative... it can also be as intended a means to arouse. Arousal is not "sex" as much as it is a gateway required to get there. Obviously people have a range of triggers... what floats their boat... pun intended! Some like naked, others like skin tight clothing... Some like monos others like cats. That's what makes a horse race..

My sense... large informed by assumption is that vlogs are (for some) both a source for arousal... and a source for information about sailing... both fueling fantasies. Others... simply want to try, do rather than watch...

How do you feel about selling cars and boats with sexy scantily clad women?


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Husband to wife: Why do you watch all those cooking shows? It hasn't made you any better at cooking.

Wife to husband: Why do you watch to much porn....


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Sailing vlogs are no more a source for arousal than going to the beach. It’s not the point, by far. I have seen the rare exception, like anywhere in life.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Sailing vlogs are no more a source for arousal than going to the beach. It's not the point, by far. I have seen the rare exception, like anywhere in life.[/QUfOTE]
> 
> I sometimes like to use the Vlogs as scouting info. Especially for waters that might be good snorkeling/dive spots and charters . Surprising how many "tropical paradise" spots have visibility that is kind of meh. Makes me appreciate the nearby Bahamas waters even more. Glad they went there so I don't have to.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

If I'm going somewhere to be a tourist I never do a google image search. I'd only ever see photos on the picture postcard perfect day thats then run through Photoshop.

Much better to go and be amazed.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Vsiual content... ie what you see... can be informative and it can be a pathway to pleasing fantasy... whether about boats or butts. Neither is experienced as "the real thing" but food for thought.

I am reminded of my first arrival in Antigua, Freeman Bay many many years ago. I had some crew aboard (which was fabulous) and when we got to Freeman Bay I had to set the anchor, inflate the dink and clear in.... cruising business. One of the crew decided to get the binocs and spy on the "French girls", topless on the beach... something not seen in Long Island. THIS is what he found interesting... not helping with cleaning up after the sail, not the stunning surroundings, but the half naked girls on the beach.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've cruised enough in the Caribbean that I've not needed binocs to see naked people. They're frequently on the next mooring. Why do we always assume they're French? Could he hear them through the binocs too? I describe them all the same way. 

On a serious note, I find the culture of cruising to simply be more laid back. Fewer inhibitions. This transmits through on the vlogs. Most are not trying to be exhibitionists.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> This transmits through on the vlogs. Most are not trying to be exhibitionists.


Yes they are... and getting paid to do it!

The raison we say French is because French gals go topless at the beach.. their norm. Where else do you see this?


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Latest report from Delos:

*"Day 11 at sea! Beam reach!
Fri Nov 22 2019

Thanks to tropical storm Sebastian our winds have shifted out of the SE and lightened. It has made for some incredible sailing with the wind on the beam at 10 knots. The sun is out, seas are flat and Delos is cruising along at 6.8 knots. Hopefully the wind won't drop anymore but will fill back in behind us. 1100 miles to go"*


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

mbianka said:


> Latest report from Delos:
> 
> *"Day 11 at sea! Beam reach!
> Fri Nov 22 2019
> ...


Sailing in the right season. Even bad weather benefits.

:2 boat:


----------



## drew1711 (May 22, 2004)

SanderO said:


> Yes they are... and getting paid to do it!
> 
> The raison we say French is because French gals go topless at the beach.. their norm. *Where else do you see this*?


South Beach, Miami.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SanderO said:


> Yes they are... and getting paid to do it!
> 
> The raison we say French is because French gals go topless at the beach.. their norm. Where else do you see this?


Come on, SO. The French do not have a corner on this and even if it is their norm, it's not fair to brand ever naked person as French. You have to know that. Like I said, I do it to. Everyone does. I'm just saying the Emperor has no clothes. We are all being discriminatory and don't even realize it.

You're welcome to your opinion of the exhibition. I don't see it that way, any more than someone wearing a bikini on Jones Beach. These vlogs are being paid for their travel and sailing content, not the skin.

I'm surprised you are being so judgmental over a fairly liberal lifestyle. Live and let live.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

drew1711 said:


> South Beach, Miami.


Brazil is also well known. It's the case in many places throughout the world.

No one sees the naked neighbor and says they saw a Brazilian. Though it may have been.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Come on, SO. The French do not have a corner on this and even if it is their norm, it's not fair to brand ever naked person as French. You have to know that. Like I said, I do it to. Everyone does. I'm just saying the Emperor has no clothes. We are all being discriminatory and don't even realize it.
> 
> You're welcome to your opinion of the exhibition. I don't see it that way, any more than someone wearing a bikini on Jones Beach. These vlogs are being paid for their travel and sailing content, not the skin.
> 
> I'm surprised you are being so judgmental over a fairly liberal lifestyle. Live and let live.


You are making something out of nothing... I am not judgmental.. but you seem to be parsing my post unnecessarily.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

SanderO said:


> Yes they are... and getting paid to do it!
> 
> The raison we say French is because French gals go topless at the beach.. their norm. Where else do you see this?


In 1980, I was a lad of 20 and went cruising off the coast of Sweden. I was the guest of an Swedish exchange student who I met while he spent his senior year of high school in the US. His family had a sailboat, and during the summer, they spent a lot of it cruising up and down the east coast of Sweden, where there is a fabulous archipeligo of islands.

We spent about two weeks aboard, sometimes with his mother and father aboard. One day, we had anchored in a cove with several other boats around. My friend's father had the binocs out and was surveying the area. My friend's mother looked at him and shook her head with mild annoyance. I didn't understand what was bothering her and it must have shown on my face so she said to her husband to show me what he had been looking at with the binoculars. Yup, you guessed it: he was scoping out the topless beauties aboard our neighboring boats. They were swimming and sunning themselves au natural. And it wasn't just one boat. And if memory serves, none of the boats were flying the Tricolor.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

this thread is getting derailed. I apologize. There are nudists allover the world. The females I referred to where not Antigans but tourist as it was a hotel beach. Actually not many French were in Antigua as I recall. It may have changed. Guadalupe is just 60 miles to the south and there I did see topless French women at the beach. I dated a French girl at the time and she took her top off on the boat.

I don't give a hoot. And I am not judging. I plead guilty to using a stereotype (largely true)... sue me!

Return to the thread topic please.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh good, I can be controversial :grin

SanderO is right... Generalisations can certainly be made. 
French drop their kit at the drop of a hat. 
Locals in the Caribbean (by that I mean people whose families have been there more than 150 years) never go topless, never the guys go bottomless. It's much more likely to see a local go in fully clothed.

I use the word 'never' as I've never seen it occur. 

Other Europeans, especially northern Europeans are more likely to take their tops off. 


Not that I look :captain:


Mark


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Whlle La Vagabonde contiues to plow east in the cold north. SV Delos continues a sweet passage in the south. Here is the latest on board report:

*Day 14 at sea. Downwind heaven
Mon Nov 25 2019

Minutes melt into hours and hours into weeks. We've been sailing with dual headsails for 4 days now following the wind. This is exactly what I expected of an Atlantic crossing to the Caribbean. 20 knots from behind and 1 meter seas. The crew is in high spirits, the stars are out and all is well in the world as we know it - a 53 ft sailboat bobbing along at the speed of a bicycle.*


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

mbianka said:


> - a 53 ft sailboat bobbing along at the speed of a bicycle.[/B]


One of the things I love most about sailing: that illusion of speed. I can't remember who I heard say it, but someone once told me that sailing is the only time you can scare yourself s***less going 5 mph.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

S/V Delos only about 36 nm from Antigua their planned destination at 5:15 GMT doing 5.5 knots.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Time for the Delos crew to crack open a bottle of bubbly!

*Day 19! Land ho, Antigua!
Sat Nov 30 2019

Past few days have been super calm and relaxing! After 18 days 9.5 hours we dropped the hook in Antigua! Feels so good to be back to the Caribbean champagne time!*


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

How dare they have a nice relaxing trip where we don't have to sit on the edge of our seats wondering if they are going to die.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I wonder if Brian, Karen and the baby are planning to rejoin soon and what happens to Brady and Blue, once they do. I'm not sure if the dynamics of raising a child, while cruising, is better alone or with extra hands. I'm sure it would help to have more hands, while underway. At anchor, with competing lifestyles, it may be very different.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> I wonder if Brian, Karen and the baby are planning to rejoin soon and what happens to Brady and Blue, once they do. I'm not sure if the dynamics of raising a child, while cruising, is better alone or with extra hands. I'm sure it would help to have more hands, while underway. At anchor, with competing lifestyles, it may be very different.


Yep interesting times ahead. There can only be one "Admiral" on board and Brian's wife Kazza will be probably be it. Will Brian and Kazza be jumping to join those Rum infused parties on the beach bars like they use too? Those long hikes into the mountains or to visit an abandoned lighthouse are going to be more difficult with a child in tow. "Blue" (not her real name) just turned thirty and may see the Brian and Kazza's child and think: I want one of those. Will SV Delos turn into a "reality show"? Stay tuned.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mbianka said:


> ..... Will SV Delos turn into a "reality show"? Stay tuned.


Assuming Brian and Karen continue with the cruising and vids, I'm sure it will take this turn. They do this for a living and watching the success of SLV won't miss their attention. While it may lose my attention, SLV proved there are multiple more people willing to watch and pay to watch the baby. However, Brian has had some other principled positions in the past, when he declined a sponsored new boat. We'll see.


----------



## CrispyCringle (Jul 30, 2017)

I think the series is about to change significantly. I may be totally wrong because they are a close group and are used to living a pretty unconventional life up to this point. But for Brady and Blue, its a special kind of hell living in tight quarters with a baby that is not your own. I can see Brady and Blue splitting off to do their own thing. They have plenty of skills between the two of them. It will be interesting to watch. Hugs, and kisses, and love- for awhile. But then what? Stay tuned...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

CrispyCringle said:


> ..... I can see Brady and Blue splitting off to do their own thing. ......


Truthfully, I'm more fascinated by the business model than the voyeurism. I have to wonder if these two have the resources to get their own boat. Perhaps they'll take a deal from Amel to show off a new hull on a new vlog.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> How dare they have a nice relaxing trip where we don't have to sit on the edge of our seats wondering if they are going to die.


Mark

The passage on Delos was not without some hardship. The boat rule is no alcohol is served until the boat is at anchor.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Truthfully, I'm more fascinated by the business model than the voyeurism. I have to wonder if these two have the resources to get their own boat. Perhaps they'll take a deal from Amel to show off a new hull on a new vlog.


I don't see why not. There have been spin offs from the Delos "franchise" before. Lizbeth Earle attempted to create an ill fated sailing blog with the French boyfriend she met while crewing on Delos called the Papageno Diaries. She bought a mastless Amel and tried to make a go of it. They split up and she eventually gave up on the boat. As Jimmy Buffet sang "In the tropics they come and they go" . She has now switched to refurbishing a Canal boat in her native England. So far the Internet seems to have a big enough audience for these Vlogs as long as they keep up producing content and they have Paterons willing to pay to watch. The real losers these days are the legacy broadcasters who have a rapidly shrinking audience because there are so many choices for people to watch according to their interests.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

mbianka said:


> The boat rule is no alcohol is served until the boat is at anchor.


I have a very strong rule about alcohol at sea: None before breakfast.

:grin


----------



## dimmy (Oct 31, 2019)

Minnewaska said:


> Assuming Brian and Karen continue with the cruising and vids, I'm sure it will take this turn. They do this for a living and watching the success of SLV won't miss their attention. While it may lose my attention, SLV proved there are multiple more people willing to watch and pay to watch the baby. However, Brian has had some other principled positions in the past, when he declined a sponsored new boat. We'll see.


I wonder about Delos, SLV, and others on Youtube with babies or young children now that Youtube is apparently cracking down on channels that feature kids. If Youtube determine that your videos appeal to or feature children, they will disable comments, prevent videos from being promoted, prevent targeted ads/monetization (not 100% sure about all monetization), and other not-so-good things in order to comply with COPPA (see their $170MM fine from September).

This has already started to happen to families with kids who put stuff on Youtube and some are speaking out. See, for example, a recent Sailing Catalpa video posted on 11/30/2019 (I can't link to it because I'm new here). Unless Youtube are making exceptions for favored channels, this is going to impact SLV, Delos (once their baby appears), Ran (once their baby appears), Zatara, Britican, and probably a bunch of other channels I can't think of off the top of my head in addition to Catalpa. I've heard that 1/1/2020 is when the real crackdown begins.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The kids content dynamic is interesting. The fine was about collecting personal information from kids and Google's/YouTube's response has been more broad, particularly when dealing with content aimed at child audiences.

It could sweep up the channels who vlog their babies/children too, but it's not clear to me. These sailing channels may be exploiting their babies, but it's for adult subscribers, I would think.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

dimmy said:


> I wonder about Delos, SLV, and others on Youtube with babies or young children now that Youtube is apparently cracking down on channels that feature kids. If Youtube determine that your videos appeal to or feature children, they will disable comments, prevent videos from being promoted, prevent targeted ads/monetization (not 100% sure about all monetization), and other not-so-good things in order to comply with COPPA (see their $170MM fine from September).
> 
> This has already started to happen to families with kids who put stuff on Youtube and some are speaking out. See, for example, a recent Sailing Catalpa video posted on 11/30/2019 (I can't link to it because I'm new here). Unless Youtube are making exceptions for favored channels, this is going to impact SLV, Delos (once their baby appears), Ran (once their baby appears), Zatara, Britican, and probably a bunch of other channels I can't think of off the top of my head in addition to Catalpa. I've heard that 1/1/2020 is when the real crackdown begins.


Very good point. Though I suspect they will all adopt for the Adult designation.


----------



## dimmy (Oct 31, 2019)

One would think it would be a simple as marking your content as not targeting children, but it is not. The criteria are extremely broad and creators don't get to make the call on their own. Google will be reviewing content as well using bots (and probably their current outsourced, cheap labor). One of the criteria for determining whether content is targeted toward children, for example, is the "age of models". Google has already started flagging channels with "models" that are children, and they have not been willing to budge for months. Again, I would provide links, but I can't do so until I hit 5 posts 😞

The fact that SLV very prominently features Lenny in not only their intro but also the rest of their content is almost certainly going to get them flagged for targeting children of Google are applying the same rules to all channels.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Ha! Well, the USA is telling Google to catch up with the rest of the civilized world where internet companies just can not hide Cookies on your computer without the adult computer owners consent for EACH and every website.

Here in Europe you get a page like the one attached.

I would have thought the unauthorised use of personal data of children under 18 would be the highest level of theft. Stealing their banking details, and fraudulently recording their desires for all time, etc etc is a prime concern.

I'm glad to see the USA catching up.

"...the FTC and New York Attorney General allege that YouTube violated the COPPA Rule by collecting personal information-in the form of persistent identifiers that are used to track users across the Internet-from viewers of child-directed channels, without first notifying parents and getting their consent. YouTube earned millions of dollars by using the identifiers, commonly known as cookies, to deliver targeted ads to viewers of these channels, according to the complaint."

https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/pre...ill-pay-record-170-million-alleged-violations

How this relates to sailing videos clearly made for adults is going to be pretty easy. Google/Youtube ain't crazy.

Its great to see that the monopoly of Google can be swayed by a mere US$177m fine. "Mere" because $177m is probably 1 days US profit for the Big Goo.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If I understand the international rules correctly, they must notify you prior to placing a cookie, but they are not required to allow you access to their site, if you decline. Effectively, that’s almost duress in today’s society.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> If I understand the international rules correctly, they must notify you prior to placing a cookie, but they are not required to allow you access to their site, if you decline. Effectively, that's almost duress in today's society.


Yes. But in actual effect if you decline you get access to the site anyway. They just hit you with non-personalized ads, which is fine by me.

Sure, some make it difficult, like Yahoo for example. But they will lose too much buisness so they are now changing.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

The Youtube adult/child designation is no biggy from the creators perspective.

For each video now there is a question: is this video made for children. You click on a box yes or no. Thats about all there is to it. I clicked no for all of mine, because for the most part, kids aren't going out and buying boats, or even watching many youtube videos about them. 

I didn't notice any change in my analytics after wards.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Arcb said:


> is this video made for children. You click on a box yes or no.


Ummmm, it might not be so simple. If you suddenly jump up from the tiller: "Right, Girls and Boys, lets sing the Gybing Song!!!!!!!! Ready? 1,2, 3...."

Actually, if you do that can you post a link? :grin


----------



## dimmy (Oct 31, 2019)

Arcb said:


> The Youtube adult/child designation is no biggy from the creators perspective.
> 
> For each video now there is a question: is this video made for children. You click on a box yes or no. Thats about all there is to it. I clicked no for all of mine, because for the most part, kids aren't going out and buying boats, or even watching many youtube videos about them.
> 
> I didn't notice any change in my analytics after wards.


Arcb, I encourage you to look for recent video on this subject from Sailing Catalpa titled "Is this the end for us on YouTube? (Sailing Catalpa)" and a recent video entitled "Youtube is changing" from Aboard Mermaid Monster. Aboard Mermaid Monster are on a Nordhavn trawler, but that video was recommended to me after I watched the Catalpa one and IMO it contains more useful information about the situation. Plus, for these purposes, it's close enough 

In both these channel's cases, Youtube have decided on their own that they are "for children" even when they are clearly not, and in both cases Youtube have been completely unresponsive and unhelpful at resolving the issue even after multiple attempts over the course of many months.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Yes. But in actual effect if you decline you get access to the site anyway. They just hit you with non-personalized ads, which is fine by me.
> 
> Sure, some make it difficult, like Yahoo for example. But they will lose too much buisness so they are now changing.


Ads work for me as a consolation, but I'm often blocked from access at all. I have an ad blocker. Ironically, some websites can tell I have one and refuse to allow access, unless I shut it off. I never do, I just close the site. That also raises a privacy issue with how they know what else is running on my computer.


----------

